# 09 - Assignment - "Derelict"



## Dionysus

I'm surprised I haven't seen this topic before.  Give me your broken, your beat up, your abandoned, and your neglected...


----------



## ShotGunNik

I'm sorry LOL the title made me think of ZOOLANDER rofl, but that shot and its title are very strong, great pic.


----------



## Dionysus

lol thats what i think whenever that word is said as well..lol "....dereleeeect!"


----------



## JoeDif

This sits right at the entrance of a new community....quite the selling point


----------



## old grumpy

....where I sit and read...


----------



## Dionysus

very nice


----------



## Double H




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## old grumpy

This assignment is moving . Great photos! More!
I was going to  continue with my "Chair", Part 1, 2 and 3 but for the moment I cant find the  photos. Somewhere in my computer............
Someone who have the experience  of the "mysteriously disappeared photos"?


----------



## old grumpy

...where I do my  stuff...




...another wiew....


----------



## Dionysus

lol..that's a "classic" looking workspace you got there.


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## old grumpy

Great picture Dionysus!  
It is a little dark on my 10-year-old screen.  I saved the bus on Photoshop, made it a tiny bit lighter just to have a  look.
Am I supposed to see the details behind the real wheels??

This  is my car. Now I on my way to the grocery


----------



## cereal83




----------



## ottor

No idea why this old shed was sitting out abandoned like this, but I thought the colors were awesome..


----------



## Billhyco

just sitting in the field...


----------



## old grumpy

cereal83: 
I like that room, but where have they gone? Sitting and looking through the window moments ago....


----------



## seth1

Great work every one...


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## stsinner

Took this one today:


----------



## ottor

Old .... I mean 'very' old Combines.. Lined up on a hill in Southern Idaho... Someone put 4 wooden red letters on the Combines that spell "FARM" ..... but - there's no farm around..


----------



## ottor

One more and I'll stop.... The topic is "Derelict" and I couldn't see that this fit any better - there arent' even any RR Tracks in sight !!!


----------



## old grumpy




----------



## ottor

looks like my neighbors house.....   I really have to get after him...


----------



## old grumpy

A picture of your neighbours house could be appropriate!


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## MattxMosh




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## Charlsie




----------



## marcpro




----------



## kwik

Great thread.  I'm going to get some pictures for this thread this weekend.


----------



## epp_b

I have a much better one, but I'm considering entering it in a contest, so it must be kept secret for now


----------



## mrodgers

Many photos of the same concept.  Well, unfortunately my example is the same concept of the original poster...

Here it is anyways.  Behind my house.


----------



## farmerj

This should fit in here nicely.


----------



## epp_b

Oooh, I forgot about these ones I took a long time ago:


----------



## DScience




----------



## Invictus

Taken of an emblem off an old 3-ton truck.


----------



## Joves




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Im almost embarrassed to post after looking through this thread.  Some really nice material in here.


----------



## bsdubois00

epp_b said:


> I have a much better one, but I'm considering entering it in a contest, so it must be kept secret for now



I love these shots - great job....


----------



## epp_b

^ Thanks 

Here's the third one I spoke of:





Forgive the watermark, I know it's kind of ugly, but I can't be bothered to change now


----------



## Joves

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Im almost embarrassed to post after looking through this thread. Some really nice material in here.


 Dont be that photo fits the category and, isnt all that bad.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Joves said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im almost embarrassed to post after looking through this thread. Some really nice material in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be that photo fits the category and, isnt all that bad.
Click to expand...

 

Thank you.  

The image really struck a chord with me when I saw it.  I felt like the headstone told a whole story on its own.  Digatal PP is still hit or miss with me though.  I was on the fence with this one.


----------



## Dcrymes84

Hum.... so you can use anything thats sitting by itself imma give this one a shot i'll have some pictures up by tomorrow night. or Wednesday


----------



## Soujiro

An abandoned Viaduct from within one of it's arches.


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## mpasq66




----------



## SuperMom30




----------



## Turbo

A schoolhouse, built in 1926.  Multiple exposures, taken with a Panasonic DMC-Fz7.  

This is my first attempt at using photomatix.


----------



## dreyer




----------



## old grumpy

">


----------



## Pugs

Some incredibly fantastic shots in this thread!

Here's my contribution.


----------



## Pugs

And one more that I found while working through old pics tonight.


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## ottor

Couldn't ever find any tracks !!


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Pete Grange




----------



## weekender




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## ottor




----------



## mrbarker

I did some photoshop on this pic of an old Ford. By the way, why is my photo a thumb nail? Would someone tell me how to upload this pic. properly?


----------



## v-dubber

my grampas new project


----------



## Casshew




----------



## Josh66

mrbarker said:


> I did some photoshop on this pic of an old Ford. By the way, why is my photo a thumb nail? Would someone tell me how to upload this pic. properly?



It's a thumbnail because you attached it instead of linking to it.

That's normal...

For it to appear full size in you post, you need to copy the image address and paste it inside the IMG tags.


----------



## Whinnie

Few I took today





 Henry


----------



## Mulewings~

My work car...gets great mileage...
:er:


----------



## SoonerBJJ




----------

